# More Cool Tools



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Handy is the code name here....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/tools/cool-tools-unique-tool-designs_244-sl35036


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The pass thru sockets for the most part can be replaced with Gearwrenches instead.

For a truly handy way to adjust those long spring bolts, take the proper size socket, cut it in half, then slip a piece of pipe over the halves so you now have a truly deep well socket with 6, 8 or 12" inches of reach. Best part of making an extra deep socket? A cordless impact can be used.


----------

